# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  أدوات الكتابة الخاصة بطريقة برايل ،،،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد ايـــــــااامكم اعـــــــــــزااائـــــي 

لوحة برايل:
من الأدوات التقليدية المستخدمة للكتابة بطريقة برايل وهي عبارة عن إطار معدني أو بلاستيكي يثبت على الورقة الخاصة بكتابة برايل واللوحة مكونة من جزئين جزء خلفي ويشتمل على مجموعات من خلايا برايل، ويوجد لكل خلية ست نقاط مضغوطة أما الجزء الثاني فهو الجزء الأمامي ويوجد عليه عدد من المستطيلات العمودية المفتوحة وتشتمل على ست فجوات كل فجوة متصلة بواحدة من النقاط الست، وتتم عملية الكتابة بالضغط على النقاط المضغوطة من اليمين إلى اليسار بعد الانتهاء من الكتابة تقلب الصفحة وتقرأ النقاط البارزة. وهناك عدة أشكال لمثل هذه اللوحات والصورة التالية تبين أحد هذه اللوحات.




مسطرة الجيب:
مسطرة من المعدن (ألمنيوم ، نحاس) أو البلاستيك.
تتكون من سطرين أو أربع أسطر وهي تشبه لوحة برايل ولكنها تتكون فقط من الجزء الثاني من اللوحة وهي صغيرة الحجم وذلك ليتمكن الكفيف من وضعها في جيبه لتدوين أرقام الهواتف أو لكتابة ملاحظاته السريعة عند الخروج من المنزل.




قلم برايل:
وهو عبارة عن رأس كمثري الشكل من الخشب أو البلاستيك المقوى مثبت به طرف مسمار، ويستخدم للضغط على الفتحات المثقوبة في مسطرة أو لوح برايل بحيث ينتج عن هذا الضغط ظهور نقاط بارزة على الورقة، وبعد الانتهاء من الكتابة تقلب الصفحة وتقرأ النقاط البارزة بواسطة إصبع اليد.

طابعة بيركنز اليدوية
وهي من الأدوات الشائعة الاستخدام في القراءة والكتابة بطريقة برايل وتتكون من:
1- مفاتيح الكتابة وعددها ستة مفاتيح (ثلاثة على اليمين وثلاثة على اليسار يفصل بينهما مفتاح المسافة. مفاتيح الجهة اليميــن خاصـة بكتابــة النقاط (4،5،6) مفاتيح جهة اليسار خاصة بكتابة النقاط (1،2،3)
2- مفتاح التراجع جهة اليد اليمنى.
3- مفاتيح تنزيل السطر جهة اليد اليسرى.
4- مقبض التحكم للرجوع إلى بداية السطر.
5- مقبض حمل الآلة ويقع في الوسط أعلى الآلة.
6- مقبض إدخال وإخراج الورقة من الجهة اليسرى لليد والمقبض رقم 6 و 7 متصلان برول واحد تلتف حوله الورقة.
8- ذراع تثبيت وتحرير الورقة من الجهة اليمنى.
9- ذراع تثبيت وتحرير الورقة من الجهة اليسرى وذراع 8 و 9 متصلان بسوسنة واحدة إذا تحرك أحدهما تحرك الآخر تلقائيا كما في المقبض رقم 6 و 7.



10 مفتاح ضبط الهامش الأيمن.
11- مفتاح ضبط الهامش الأيسر.
12- مسطرة الورقة.
13- مسند الورقة.
14- لويحة الرأس الناقط.
15- الرأس الناقط.
16- مفتاح تحديد عرض الورقة.




..............


وهذي صورة لآلة جديدة ذات تصميم متكامل








تقبلــــوا احتــرامــي


م/ن

----------


## نبراس،،،

دائما تاتون بالجديد المفيد المتميز 
بالنسبه لي اول مره اشوف او اقراء
عن الادوات الخاصه 
كل الشكر لكم فرح
ولجديدكم

----------


## فرح

> دائما تاتون بالجديد المفيد المتميز 
> بالنسبه لي اول مره اشوف او اقراء
> عن الادوات الخاصه 
> كل الشكر لكم فرح
> ولجديدكم



 الشكر لك اخووي قمي 
ع تعطيرك متصفحي دوووم تواااجدك يسعدني 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا هالطله العطره
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
دائماً كنت أسمع عن لوح برايل بس هذي اول مرة اشوفة
وأشياء جميلة الي وريتينا أياها فورحه الغالية
ربي يحفظك من كل شر يارب ..
يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة دوم الغلا ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

*الف شكر على النقل المميز* 

*سبق لي وان رأيتها من قبل من قبل احد افراد عائلتي* 

*الذي كان مدرس الى أخوننا* 

*ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصه*

*//*


*لاتحرمينا جديدك*

----------


## فرح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> دائماً كنت أسمع عن لوح برايل بس هذي اول مرة اشوفة
> وأشياء جميلة الي وريتينا أياها فورحه الغالية
> ربي يحفظك من كل شر يارب ..
> يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> موفقة دوم الغلا ..



* وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*هلابالغلا كله هــمـــووووستنا الغااليه*
*ع نووور تواااصلك الغاالي حبيبتي* 
*لاحرمنا هالطله المضيئه* 
*يعطيك الصحه والعااافيه* 
*موفقه دوووم*

----------


## فرح

> *الف شكر على النقل المميز* 
> 
> *سبق لي وان رأيتها من قبل من قبل احد افراد عائلتي* 
> 
> *الذي كان مدرس الى أخوننا* 
> 
> *ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصه*
> 
> *//*
> ...



 مشكوووره حبيبتي ســـــويت
ع تواااجدك الغااالي 
ويسعد قلبي تواااصلك المتألق يالغلا
دمتِ بالحب والمووده

----------


## ابو طارق

*اشياء  كنا نسمع  عنها  ونشاهدها  بلمحة* 

*من  خلال  برامج  تلفزيونية  او  مسلسلات* 

*والان اصبح لدينا معلومات اضافية عن هذه* 

*الادوات التي يستعملها  الكفيف* 


*تشكري ابنتي * 

*فرح* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## فرح

> *اشياء كنا نسمع عنها ونشاهدها بلمحة* 
> 
> *من خلال برامج تلفزيونية او مسلسلات*  
> *والان اصبح لدينا معلومات اضافية عن هذه*  
> *الادوات التي يستعملها الكفيف*  
> 
> *تشكري ابنتي*  
> *فرح*  
> *مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي*  
> ...



 تسلم واالدي الغاالي ابوطـــــــارق
لحظووورك عطر استنشقه بين طيااات متصفحي 
انا من يتقدم بالشكر والتقدير لك 
يعطيك الف مليووون عااافيه 
دوووم هالطله الذهبيه 
موفق

----------

